# £500 Coffee Machine for office, Bean to Cup, HELP!



## Datalev (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I did post before but I can no longer find the post...

I have been tasked with finding a coffee machine for an office of 25 people, not all of the staff drink coffee so I expect the machine will only service 10-15 people.

I have a budget of around £500 but I can go higher, the only machine I have found so far that makes an "americano" is a BERG on amazon.

I have been looking around but my main problem is the types of coffee the machines make, whilst its nice that they all make espressos and cappuccinos we also need a machine that just makes a simple mug of coffee that you add milk and sugar to, the main idea of the machine is to save time for staff.

Can anyone give me any recommendations?

Thanks for any help in advance!

Tom


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Sage barista express is a decent bet, you have to tamp yourself but everything else is built in.

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/17962/Sage™-The-Barista-Express™

I think milk steaming is also automated, just pop a jug under the steam wand and press a button.

More important than the machine is FRESH BEANS... make sure your office start a kitty and nominate someone to spend it regularly online at a roaster like Rave, Hasbean, or similar.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

To be honest I reckon that you would be better putting the money towards a rental with a service contract. 15 people all using this machine is a fair amount of usage. If you have times that might cause congestion, i.e. Coffee breaks, then 15 coffees is going to take ages to produce.

Talk to a local supplier and find out how much it would be for a reasonable bean to cup machine. Explain your needs and budget and work out a service contract. This would typically include maintenance and a replacement machine if yours breaks down or needs upgrading.

There are a few on here who might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.beanmachines.co.uk/20-c-bean-to-cup

Leasing availible


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Bella barista have an offer on these

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/moccamaster-technivorm-kbg741-ao-yellow-pepper.html


----------



## Datalev (Apr 27, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> To be honest I reckon that you would be better putting the money towards a rental with a service contract. 15 people all using this machine is a fair amount of usage. If you have times that might cause congestion, i.e. Coffee breaks, then 15 coffees is going to take ages to produce.
> 
> Talk to a local supplier and find out how much it would be for a reasonable bean to cup machine. Explain your needs and budget and work out a service contract. This would typically include maintenance and a replacement machine if yours breaks down or needs upgrading.
> 
> There are a few on here who might be able to point you in the right direction.


Hey,

Thanks for your reply, we already looked into leasing the costs are sky high over the contract, we will only be in the office for 18 months, I was quoted around 1200 a year total for a basic machine and that price was the same at another company and the contracts are over 3 years.

thanks for current suggestions!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Moccamaster above is a great option if everyone is happy to have brewed with or without milk. Dead easy to make a lot of cups and makes really good coffee.

The above is true however that office use on a £500 odd espresso machine is very heavy, in addition most people won't know how to or care about taking care of it, I dont expect the Lakeland garuntee covers business use, but I guess you wouldn't have to tell them about that.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

It sounds to me you'd be more suited to a filter machine maybe?

http://www.nextdaycatering.co.uk/p-32903-mondo-coffee-machine.aspx?gclid=CKjSkuDDmMUCFernwgodd2oAow


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Would someone in your business be interested in barista training? You'll get a much better coffee from a normal espresso machine eg Fracino Cherub and a skilled human, than bean to cup.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I think the truth is that your budget is too small for a commercial coffee machine so you're looking at a domestic machine that you'll work hard for a couple of years then replace.

This might fit the bill although those wanting longer black coffee drinks will need to add boiled water unless you buy a separate coffee drip machine or a couple of Clever Dripper funnels or cafetières that make a cup at a time (I would).

http://www.jurang.co.uk/shop/domestic-machines/489-jura-impressa-c60-uk.html

Price quoted is £700 but this includes VAT so it's within touch of your '£500 but I can spend more' budget? It's Jura which I think it's fair to say are at the better end of bean to cup type machines.

Don't know anything about this supplier or their service backup.

The alternative is a couple of Nespresso machines.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought Jura were any more suited to the commercial/office environment that any other brand Obnic.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Dylan said:


> I wouldn't have thought Jura were any more suited to the commercial/office environment that any other brand Obnic.


This one would be if you are happy to take a punt on some used equipment

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JURA-X5-AUTOMATIC-BEAN-TO-CUP-COFFEE-MACHINE-RRP-1500-/201337225365?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2ee0a24095


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I wouldn't have thought Jura were any more suited to the commercial/office environment that any other brand Obnic.


I'll bow to your superior knowledge. I thought I'd read somewhere that they made the machines Pret a Manger used, and had been chosen on the basis of reliability.

Here's a pretty thorough overview. Looks like it can do longer coffee drinks as well as espresso but milk may be a bit of a faff.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> I'll bow to your superior knowledge. I thought I'd read somewhere that they made the machines Pret a Manger used, and had been chosen on the basis of reliability.


I dont remember where i read this stuff but Jura has a reputation for sold build and a bit more durability that some other bean to cups.

Of course could be alot of crap ( wouldnt be the first time i had posted unsubstantiated nonsense







)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Obnic said:


> I'll bow to your superior knowledge. I thought I'd read somewhere that they made the machines Pret a Manger used, and had been chosen on the basis of reliability.


Not superior knowledge in any way, I have only looked into it out of fleeting interest. Jura certainly do have the best reputation (of a very bad bunch). But it's still a consumer machine aimed at a consumer market, heavy use in an office is bad news for any machine aimed at this market.

Most of the machines we use on this forum, by comparison, really are built to very high standards. That may not be true of the Sage line (too early to know) but it is of a lot of the others... but then again they don't sit in the £500 range, nor are they suitable for the OP's needs.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Dylan - like many manufacturers, Jura have a line for consumers and a line for commercial use. I believe that the latter are fairly well regarded as far as B2C machines are concerned. No experience of the former - priced at mid-high end, so above De'Longhi and below Miele.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I think there's a bit of budget reality here. With £500ish you have to view the machine as having a short lifetime but the OP was thinking 18 months so could all work out.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

NickdeBug said:


> Dylan - like many manufacturers, Jura have a line for consumers and a line for commercial use. I believe that the latter are fairly well regarded as far as B2C machines are concerned. No experience of the former - priced at mid-high end, so above De'Longhi and below Miele.


Indeed, but not any where near the price range, and not the one that was linked.

The Frankie Saphira in the other thread would have been ideal for the OP!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Indeed, but not any where near the price range, and not the one that was linked.
> 
> The Frankie Saphira in the other thread would have been ideal for the OP!


Agreed, although the ebay link that I posted was for a Jura X5 within budget


----------



## Steven2907 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've got a saeco au lika. That's designed for a office. Near as new condition although there are a few scrapes on the drip tray caused by China cups and the wife, Comes with keys and beans Based in Northampton. Never had a problem with it. I've owned it for around 6 months and bought it from a company in Canary Wharf who only sold it as it didn't fit the office decor


----------



## Steven2907 (Aug 17, 2013)




----------

